# how to remove virus from a graphics card?



## AYmn (Oct 9, 2008)

for last 2 days i am experiencing a strange problem with ma grphics card ma display showing some white line when i start xp and when i play games ma games are crashing within 5 minutes so i think it is due to virus.so how to remove it?plz help

ma card is 8500gt and i updated ma driver still  the problem persists


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2008)

Which Forceware driver..?
Which OEM..?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 9, 2008)

A gfx card cannot get any "virus". The problem you are most prolly experience is due to heating up of the gfx card. Check if the fan is working properly. Also try to report the temp. of the gfx card which will clear the doubt whether its due to the excessive heating of the gfx card.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 to the above post.

Install Speedfan (freeware) to monitor the temperatures.


----------



## AYmn (Oct 10, 2008)

force ware 178.13


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

might be because of over heating just change your fan speed to greater Rpm


----------



## AYmn (Oct 10, 2008)

how to change?


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

use speed fan software *www.almico.com/sfbetaprogram.php

download it a freeware


----------



## AYmn (Oct 10, 2008)

now when i start my pc a pink and white lines are appearing


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

pal.. you monitor is nearing "end of its life"


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

AYmn said:


> now when i start my pc a pink and white lines are appearing


 
I havent seen ne virus till date which causes such type of problem...
Perhaps, ur monitor may be faulty..just check it with hardware engineer..or call 
customer help if its under warranty...

Also do a check with GCard


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I havent seen ne virus till date which causes such type of problem...
> Perhaps, ur monitor may be faulty..just check it with hardware engineer..or call
> customer help if its under warranty...
> 
> Also do a check with GCard



^^^ rite u do


Letz name the new virus

pinky and white


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

lol....

Anyways, its either to monitor or overheating of the grafix. Monitor ur temps. with SpeedFan or RivaTuner...... anthing above 75C mark is dangerous!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol....


 
Wats the joke...also share with me...



KPower Mania said:


> anthing above 75C mark is dangerous!!


 
hey wat abt XFX 8600GT or HD4850


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Wats the joke...also share with me...
> 
> 
> 
> hey wat abt XFX 8600GT or HD4850



To understand the joke, read comp@ddict's post above me.

XFX 8600GT is an Electirve Stove, it aint a grafix card. Though a little effort for XFX's side led to the XFX 8600GT UDF3 but it made a little difference. HD4850's problem is nearly sorted out and Palit is offering the Sonic Edition with new BIOS update and a new fan .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

SOnic official price is+++ Rs. 12000


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> SOnic official price is+++ Rs. 12000



where is this official price from and is it available in india  ? if yes where ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

www.palit.biz

came in CHIP mag a month ago(luckily borrowed it from friend)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> www.palit.biz
> 
> came in CHIP mag a month ago(luckily borrowed it from friend)



is this for HD4850 sonic ..? 
so where is it available ?  in delhi or mumabi ?


----------

